# NBA Finals 2012



## Rauno

Lakers got mauled last night. Also here's the bracket (from 15.05.2012):


----------



## Rauno

Pacers and Spurs pick up victories.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The Heat need to figure how how to function with the loss of Bosh. The problem is that they don't really have a viable replacement. It was a huge loss considering the difference in talent and contribution between Bosh and the replacement.


----------



## LL

Add another win for the Celtics.

Garnett's playing amazing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Man the Pacers are taking it to the Heat.


----------



## Rauno

Lakers losing by 2 was devastating. Standings so far..


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Thunder are taking that series. Kendrick Perkins Is underrated because he is obviously overshadowed. Westbrook and Durant are just unreal and Harden is a powerhouse coming off of the bench.

I don't think LA has much for them.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Thunder with a solid win today knocking out the Lakers. Don't think Kobe will ever get that 6th championship, there's a new breed of teams coming through now.

Huge series coming up for Spurs and Thunder, can't wait.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

IcemanJacques said:


> Thunder with a solid win today knocking out the Lakers. Don't think Kobe will ever get that 6th championship, there's a new breed of teams coming through now.
> 
> Huge series coming up for Spurs and Thunder, can't wait.


The Spurs look tough and their coach is the best one in the playoffs right now imo.


----------



## Rauno

Brackets so far (22.05.2012). Sucks Lakers fell out, Spurs-OKC is gorgeous though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Nah, I am pretty happy the Lakers got knocked out.


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> The Spurs look tough and their coach is the best one in the playoffs right now imo.


Spurs are by far the form team at the moment. Won 18 straight, will be a tough team to beat. If the Thunder can't do it I don't think any team can.


----------



## jaw2929

I'm a huge Celtics fan, so I'm hoping that without Bosh that Boston can eliminate Miami in 7....


----------



## Rauno

Been busy with work and work around the house. I hope Celtics get game 7. Anyway, here's the bracket:


----------



## jaw2929

Rauno, the Celtics already won game 7 vs. Philly last night. By 10. They're moving on to face the Heat on Monday.


----------



## Rauno

jaw2929 said:


> Rauno, the Celtics already won game 7 vs. Philly last night. By 10. They're moving on to face the Heat on Monday.


So far for me following what's up. :laugh: Weekend is over and it's time to explore what's going on in the world.


----------



## jaw2929

Heh, no problem boss. Also the Spurs beat the Thunder last night (unfortunately). Even though I believe that series may still go 7 games, since OKC is San Antonio's toughest challenge so far.... There's no way in hell the Spurs are sweeping the Thunder, I do know that much!


----------



## Rauno

So the brackets so far.. Also want Boston-OKC in the finals.


----------



## jaw2929

I'd like Boston/OKC in the Finals, I think it'd be the more exciting series. However, I'd love to see Boston defeat the Spurs for the Championship moreso I think.


----------



## IcemanJacques

As much as I want OKC to win, it's not happening. The Spurs are far too good of a side.

They will beat Miami 4-0 in the finals.


----------



## jaw2929

IcemanJacques said:


> As much as I want OKC to win, it's not happening. The Spurs are far too good of a side.
> 
> They will beat Miami 4-0 in the finals.


Unfortunately, I think you're right. If the Spurs & Heat play in the Finals, I'll not be watching... I loathe both teams.


----------



## LL

Rondo's taking it to Miami in this first half, hope he can duplicate it in the second half and tie this thing up when it goes to Boston.


----------



## IcemanJacques

jaw2929 said:


> Unfortunately, I think you're right. If the Spurs & Heat play in the Finals, I'll not be watching... I loathe both teams.


Haha I hate Miami as well. Don't like the Spurs much but you have to respect how well they play the game. Still, seems like quite a boring finals series. Would have loved to see OKC vs Miami.

Watching Boston play Miami at the moment. Great game.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I would rather see the Heat go than the Celtics although I really am not much of a fan of Lebron. Either way it goes, I would rather one of the teams from the West win than the East with what is left.


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would rather see the Heat go than the Celtics although I really am not much of a fan of Lebron. Either way it goes, I would rather one of the teams from the West win than the East with what is left.


The East turned to shit as soon as Derrick Rose got injured. I would love to be watching Chicago play Miami right now rather than an old Boston team. I respect Boston but they have gone way further than they should have this season.

The Western conference has been a lot better with all teams being healthy.


----------



## jaw2929

Happy to see the Celtics win Game 3 tonight at home. I'm hoping that they can do the same in Game 4 and ride a good momentum going into Game 5. If the C's can win Game 4, then the 5th game in the series is the turning point/most important game to win at that point. Should be interesting... Really hoping that Boston can pull off the upset!


----------



## IcemanJacques

jaw2929 said:


> Happy to see the Celtics win Game 3 tonight at home. I'm hoping that they can do the same in Game 4 and ride a good momentum going into Game 5. If the C's can win Game 4, then the 5th game in the series is the turning point/most important game to win at that point. Should be interesting... Really hoping that Boston can pull off the upset!


Same here, they've looked great in the last two games and probably should have won game 2. Poor officiating cost them that game I think, I hope they can knock the heat out.


----------



## jaw2929

IcemanJacques said:


> Same here, they've looked great in the last two games and probably should have won game 2. Poor officiating cost them that game I think, I hope they can knock the heat out.


I'd love it. Anything to derail LeBitch & co. from winning a Championship would be great!


----------



## Rauno

OKC doing very good. Brackets so far:


----------



## jaw2929

I think the Spurs/Thunder series is going to end up going 7 games. Most likely same with the Celtics/Heat too, if Boston can win Game 4 tonight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Really pulling for the Thunder.


----------



## Rauno

> “OH, LEBRON PASSED! HE SHRINKS FROM THE MOMENT!”
> 
> “WADE COULDN’T HIT THE BIGGEST SHOT WHEN HE NEEDED TO!”
> 
> OK, moving back to the real world, where fairytales aren’t spun on the dreams of angels and people are taking it one game at a time giving 110 percent, there’s something that’s going to be lost in the incessant nonsense you will be hearing all day tomorrow.
> 
> Boston won that game. Miami didn’t lose it. Boston won it. It was Boston that came out and smacked the Heat in the mouth out of the gate, taking the life out of them in the first half, and pounding the shovel on their head. It was the Celtics who responded to a second-half collapse and rallied to force overtime, then made the plays to win.
> 
> And most importantly? It was Boston who triple-teamed the best player on the planet and made him pass, and the Celtics who got a hand up in Dwyane Wade‘s face to keep him out of the lane . Boston committed three defenders to James and attacked his angles. James had Pietrus going to his left. But the Celtics have always played James so well to that side of the floor, he opted to go middle. And that’s when two more defenders jumped him. The result was a bad pass to Udonis Haslem and a contested fadeaway from UD resulting in overtime.
> 
> There, the Celtics ran the right coverage at Wade. Wade was going to shoot. That was always clear. But instead of allowing him inside, where he’s a dangerous scorer, they did enough to work him into a 3-pointer. Wade is 2-of-7 from three in this series, and 28.7 percent from three in the playoffs. That’s defense. Forcing your opponent to take an uncomfortable shot from a place they can’t hit.
> 
> Rajon Rondo attacked. The officials were involved. Kevin Garnett was big. But the reason Boston is headed back to Miami with a whole new series and all the momentum?
> 
> Boston’s defense stepped up. It wasn’t the Heat failing. It was Boston playing better. Miami wasn’t worse.
> 
> Boston was better.


Celtics took a close one and Bosh is reported to come back for game 5. Will he have an impact?


----------



## IcemanJacques

Huge win for OKC in game 5. Hope they can close the series out in game 6.


----------



## LL

Boston's got a great chance to close it out in Boston, really hope this doesn't have to go back to Miami but man this gives me some serious relief knowing they can beat Miami at home in the Playoffs.


----------



## Rauno

Celtics with a big win over Heat. Them and OKC just need 1 more W.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I really want to see Durant get a ring. Easily one of my favorite players in the league.


----------



## IcemanJacques

HitOrGetHit said:


> I really want to see Durant get a ring. Easily one of my favorite players in the league.


He is by far my favorite player. Such a chilled guy and just a killer on the court.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Lebron went off on the Celtics big time. Game 7 back in Miami. Really hoping they pull it off so we can see Lebron and Durant go at it.


----------



## IcemanJacques

We have an amazing series upcoming. I have OKC taking it in 5.


----------



## Rauno

Heat-OKC. Pulling for Durant and OKC.


----------



## Rauno

So the series are tied 1-1 atm. Hoping OKC takes game 3.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

OKC made a strong comeback in game 2 and the game ended in controversy, but they played like complete garbage at the beginning of the game letting the Heat go on an 18-2 run.


----------



## TheNinja

It's funny all the games so far in playoffs that people keep saying the refs rigged...All have to do due with Miami Heat. Games 1&2 and 7 vs the Celtics and now game 2 versus OKC. It starts to make me wonder if Miami can win without the Refs help... Of course any Real NBA fan knows it's all about Marketing since David Stern took over in the 80's......


----------



## No_Mercy

About time...too much firepower from the trio! If they have a deep bench and are injury free they're pretty unstoppable. 

That game against Boston was clutch. It could have very well been the Celtics in the finals.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Lebron played awesome and they had a lot more bench help than usual, but they definitely got some very favorable calls.


----------



## webcreations

It was fabulous i really enjoyed all matches.


----------



## joh2141

Wish OKC took it but it's been a long time coming for LeBron James. He deserves the ring and so does the Miami Heat. Who saw the video of Mark Cuban ripping on Skip Bayless after the finals? Priceless as Cuban opens up a new one on Skip Baseless's trolling.


----------

